# My Kerby will be 17 this week.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 18, 2019)

It is a bit hard to figure exactly when Kerby was hatched because I rescued him from very filthy environment at a garage sale. I found him and 3 others in a cage that looked like it hadn't been cleaned in months. The water smelled so bad that I had to leave the car doors open for a few hours after I got them home. I couldn't even salvage the cage. I bought a much larger one immediately. The lady who was as dirty as the cage told me he was 2 years old. 

Figuring that in and the fact that it takes one to hatch in about 20 days and the date I got him I've come up with the middle of March. His cage mates died after about 5 to 7 years as well as the first one that I purchased.

I thought for sure he was going to die of loneliness. I began leaving the cage door open at all times and he would fly to me and sit on my shoulder which is where he spends most of the day. He flies back to the cage now and then for food, water and a nap.He seems to know when bedtime is because around 10PM he settles inside his cage in the same spot every night. 

He is a picky eater so I can't really treat him for his birthday. I'll have on hand his favorite yellow American cheese, he won't eat the white and only eats very fresh white bread. He likes an occasional corn chip or a few Cheerios. He eats dandelion greens also.

His hobby is shredding paper and loves to have his head scratched but only on the left side.

So Happy Birthday Kerby, and many more. Mama loves you.

My daughter fixed the photo of him.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 18, 2019)

Haha! Kerby is a party boy!  What a cute picture. :laugh:


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2019)

Happy birthday Kerby!!   :happybday:    Cute picture, Ruth.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 18, 2019)

Happy Birthday Kerby!! My daughter`s Cockatiel Stymie died last year at age 28 so Kerby may well have many more years with you!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2019)

What a great story!!!! I love Kerby!  :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 19, 2019)

I was expecting to see a vacuum cleaner. :lofl:
Happy Birthday Kirby :happybday:
Adorable picture.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I was expecting to see a vacuum cleaner. :lofl:
> Happy Birthday Kirby :happybday:
> Adorable picture.



kErby.  As opposed to kIrby.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I was expecting to see a vacuum cleaner. :lofl:



Me too. It's why I never looked at the tread.
Heh, Kerby...Kirby

This story is so very cool.

Happy berthday, Kerbster

Enjoy yer cheese and white bread


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday Kerby, hope you enjoy many more! :love_heart:  Adorable photo Ruth!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2019)

Awww, what a sweet bird in his party outfit.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I was expecting to see a vacuum cleaner. :lofl:
> Happy Birthday Kirby :happybday:
> Adorable picture.



Me too, K.   I was going to get in on the conversation since I owned a Kirby years ago.   :laugh:    But "Kerby" is much cuter.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 19, 2019)

Kerby IS much cuter plus I just woke up. 
Thats my excuse. 
The story is priceless and I truly adore people who love and adore their pets.
Its heartwarming :heart:


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday, precious Kerby :happybday: and may there be many more to come!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks goodness he wasn't named "Hoover"!


----------



## norman (Mar 19, 2019)

*my mom had one named puggy,  he loved people...*:happybday: Kerby


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks goodness he wasn't named "Hoover"!



Haha.   I have a friend whose dog is named Hoover.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Kerby!  I'm glad you came into his life and rescued him, RuthAnne, sounds like he had a horrible life for those two years.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 20, 2019)

Kirby's a pretty bird, Ruth.  He sounds like a great little friend!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy belated birthday Kerby..sounds like a wonderful bird pal.  I have a special place in my heart for birds.  Have had them for 18 years now.  They all are unique to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday Kerby!


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 4, 2019)

What a perfect name. He looks like a Kerby. Happy 17th Birthday !!!!


----------

